# My adorable Indigo. New Photo's.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! I wanted to share some new photo's of Indigo with you all.. Indi loves his photo being taken and he loves to share them with you all. He is so happy and i love him so very much... Anyway please enjoy his photo's..

What's up there Mum..


See my Spots.


Play time on my cage.


I see you Mum i am higher than you.


I just have to catch on some budgie Napping but the bars are not very comfortable.



Look at me.




Just got to have a scratch.






Do i look funny Mum. This is a funny place to put my head.


I caught you mum i see the camera. I have this look in my eye.


Thank you for Stopping by and looking at Indigo's photo's...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Lyn. Love him napping.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Indi is so adorable. A real charmer. Give him a big hug from me. He also matches your rug beautifully, Lyn. Keep those photos coming.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellyblue said:


> Indi is so adorable. A real charmer. Give him a big hug from me. He also matches your rug beautifully, Lyn. Keep those photos coming.


Thank you Susan. I didn't take any notice that he matched in with the rug ill check it out when he is playing on the floor with his toys.. And yes ill keep his photo's coming but say in a few more weeks time... When i can catch him in the act that is... hee hee..



Kate C said:


> Beautiful pictures Lyn. Love him napping.


Thank you Kate. I love the napping photo's to ill have new photo's to enter in the Budgie of the month if Deb has a Napping competition soon... Not doing so well on taking photo's for the saying Ahhhh competition... Indi doesn't open his beak very much..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

> Thank you Kate. I love the napping photo's to ill have new photo's to enter in the Budgie of the month if Deb has a Napping competition soon... Not doing so well on taking photo's for the saying Ahhhh competition... Indi doesn't open his beak very much..


I disagree! Number 9 looks like a BOTM entry to me! 

I love Indi's pictures, he's such a handsome boy! Very photogenic and clearly loves picture time


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> I love Indi's pictures, he's such a handsome boy! Very photogenic and clearly loves picture time


Thank you. Ok so I think I will enter this one today.


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

How does he look so proud and regal even when napping on top of the cage? That is one spectacularly handsome bird!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HarryBird said:


> How does he look so proud and regal even when napping on top of the cage? That is one spectacularly handsome bird!


Thank you.. I love him so much...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with Starling Wings about picture 9. Big sigh of relief for scratching the itch.


----------



## jessyrae (Jul 18, 2011)

*What a gorgeous and handsome boy. He's definitely a photogenic one isnt he?  Love your pictures Lyn  Well Done Indigo for wonderful poses *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jessyrae said:


> *What a gorgeous and handsome boy. He's definitely a photogenic one isnt he?  Love your pictures Lyn  Well Done Indigo for wonderful poses *


Thank you jessyrae. Indigo says thank you for looking at his photos he loves posing for the camera to show his friends on Talk budgies..



Kate C said:


> I agree with Starling Wings about picture 9. Big sigh of relief for scratching the itch.


Thank you Kate I'll enter it shortly.. The look on Indis face when he finished scratching what a relief he said..


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I always love new photos of Indigo! Thanks for sharing - I particularly love the ones of him "sleeping" on the cage bars.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

PrincipePio said:


> I always love new photos of Indigo! Thanks for sharing - I particularly love the ones of him "sleeping" on the cage bars.


Thank you Bethany.. As i said to someone else i like the sleeping photo's of Indigo to they are so cute..


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Indigo is a gorgeous boy, and you can tell he has a big personality!! Haha x 
:budge:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Lyn,

Great pictures of your handsome fellow - Indigo is gorgeous


----------



## AnakinOs (Mar 4, 2015)

So handsome!


----------



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Great pictures Lyn and Indigo, such a handsome fella (and he knows it!) Good luck in the contest, still trying my end


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

DanielTheLion said:


> Indigo is a gorgeous boy, and you can tell he has a big personality!! Haha x
> :budge:


Thank you Daniel. Yes he does have a big personality.



Niamhf said:


> Hi Lyn,
> 
> Great pictures of your handsome fellow - Indigo is gorgeous


Thank you for your kind words.



AnakinOs said:


> So handsome!


Thank you..



Katkin said:


> Great pictures Lyn and Indigo, such a handsome fella (and he knows it!) Good luck in the contest, still trying my end


Thank you for your kindest words.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing those cute photos,Lyn! Indi is such a good-looking boy!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> Thanks for sharing those cute photos,Lyn! Indi is such a good-looking boy!


Thank you Gabby. I'll have some more photos of him soon...


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

*My adorable Indigo. New Photo's*

Lovely bird Lyn.He is so cute.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

marya said:


> Lovely bird Lyn.He is so cute.


Thank you Marya...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Indi is looking just as handsome as ever, Lyn and such a little ham for the camera.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi is looking just as handsome as ever, Lyn and such a little ham for the camera.*


Thank you Deb... I really think Indi loves his photo being taken he loves all of the attention.


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

He is so handsome and I am in LOVE with his colours!!
You can just tell he is full of personality, what a little blessing he is for you :budgie:
I can just imagine him saying, "Get my good side!!" He looks like he's striking some poses for you. 
Lovely photos!


----------



## RusselltheGrey (Jan 31, 2015)

Really, Lyn, he is extraordinary! Beautiful fellow. He's just something else.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kare said:


> He is so handsome and I am in LOVE with his colours!!
> You can just tell he is full of personality, what a little blessing he is for you :budgie:
> I can just imagine him saying, "Get my good side!!" He looks like he's striking some poses for you.
> Lovely photos!
> ...


Yes Thank you. If you were here you would see his huge big personality... I am glad I chose him from the breeder he is a fantastic little budgie and everyone would just love him..



RusselltheGrey said:


> Really, Lyn, he is extraordinary! Beautiful fellow. He's just something else.


Thank you.. He will be your friend for life he loves everyone.. If you came to visit he would be out of the cage in a hurry to meet you. Then he doesn't want to go back to the cage...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Seriously nice pics Lyn. Indi looking good as ever, and your photography is through the roof. Great teamwork....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Seriously nice pics Lyn. Indi looking good as ever, and your photography is through the roof. Great teamwork....


Thank you Randy... My photo's are improving i think Indi shines when i take his photo he loves it and the camera. He is really funny.. It is so hot that Indi is enjoying his bath at the moment so he is cooling down lucky guy..


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I like the nap time pics


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> I like the nap time pics


Thank you Kelly...


----------

